# Felt F5 2015 - Di2 internal wiring compatible?



## westy27 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am just about to order a Felt F5 2015 and I notice in the frame description it says 'electronic compatible internal cable routing'.


Can anyone confirm this as none of my LBS stock felt.


I am upgrading from a 2012 F5 and would love to run Ultegra Di2 but don't want cables external.


Thanks for your help


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

westy27 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am just about to order a Felt F5 2015 and I notice in the frame description it says 'electronic compatible internal cable routing'.
> 
> ...


It depends on where you are buying the bike. In the USA, the F5 is not set up with the removable cable guides with internal holes. You'll need the F3 or higher or an F1 or FC frameset.
In Europe the F5 is the same frame mold and layup as the F7, F6, F4 *and* F3 thus it has the removable guides.

-SD


----------



## westy27 (Feb 15, 2015)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> It depends on where you are buying the bike. In the USA, the F5 is not set up with the removable cable guides with internal holes. You'll need the F3 or higher or an F1 or FC frameset.
> In Europe the F5 is the same frame mold and layup as the F7, F6, F4 *and* F3 thus it has the removable guides.
> 
> -SD


Brilliant, thanks for your help


----------



## tigerleghorn (Oct 24, 2013)

westy27 said:


> Brilliant, thanks for your help


Westy, if you're buying in the UK the F5 will not be Electronic compatible although it will say that on Saddlebacks UK site which some UK dealers have used in their descriptions

This topic was raised a couple of weeks ago by myself as I have the 2014 F4 which according to Felt UK is compatible but my frame certainly isn't.
I'd go and check a frame in your local Felt dealer and make sure you clarify before you buy.

I have the 11 speed 6800 Ultegra componentry and don't need DI2 but I think that Felt UK are misleading in their description.

Hope I'm wrong but I'd double check before buying as I can assure you my F4 bought from Hargroves in the UK does not!!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Perhaps I misunderstood, I thought he was asking about 2015 F5, not 2014 F4. I assume your bike has a Made in Taiwan sticker on it? That isn't the case for the 2015 models sold in the EU.
-SD


----------



## tigerleghorn (Oct 24, 2013)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Perhaps I misunderstood, I thought he was asking about 2015 F5, not 2014 F4. I assume your bike has a Made in Taiwan sticker on it? That isn't the case for the 2015 models sold in the EU.
> -SD


No SD, the mistake is mine. I know my 2014 F4 purchased in the UK doesn't have internal routing and assumed the 2015 F series below the F3 would be the same as last year. Sorry for clouding the issue.


----------

